# Very windy and cold..



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

In St. Paul. Starting to drive me a little nuts because it is messing with many of my props. The smoke machine is most likely not even gonna come out this year and many of my things are blowing over. Gonna have to secure everything down a lot more than expected. And to top it off its freezing. Our TOTers is prolly gonna only be around 300 now. O well, I guess we will have a little candy left over.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, we're getting some serious cold wind in the suburbs of Chicago also. It's gusting to about 25 to 30 mph now. It's supposed to die down to between 7 to 11 mph late this afternoon. I'm going to be a little disappointed with my fog machines!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

The winds here in Portland are pretty light, but I still can't get the fogger to work well outside. I'm going to try and develop a PVC assembly with small holes cut into it to deliver the fog in small quantities throughout the graveyard, but this will be a project for next year.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yesterday the temp was 73 and beautiful. Today the temp is 38 and cloudy, looking like it is going to snow any damn minute. Does Mother Nature belong to the JW's///////


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

rain all day but suppose to stop before tricks and treats. gonna be able to use 1 fogger on my porch. as far as the fog chiller in the yard?????? wait and see i guess. cooler is ready just in case


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

We had the cold windy stuff several days ago, which I think all moved out to sea. Luckily I think things will be calm and comfortable tonight for us over here in VA. 

*knock on monitor, keyboard, and anything else nearby*


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, the twin cities (msp/stpaul) have been really windy! And this morning...COLD. Midwinter, cold. Ish. We had our mausoleum stones screwed to the garage door and it still ripped one off! Wind sucks. One good thing about it, though, my obelisks are moving back and forth on the rebar, so it looks like they were rigged up to do that! Going to fog the crap out of the yard even with the wind. I don't care if I blow through all the fluid, I've been waiting since Feb. to do this!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I hear ya, man. I'm going to run my foggers too.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

You guys have a very good point. I mean why not, we got them we might as well use them.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in luck... the wind finally died down. It's perfect right now! Just need it to get a little bit darker!


----------

